# Police certificate has old passport number



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anybody knew wether or not I needed to replace my police cert (which is still valid) as I now have a different passport number from the one on the cert? Or can I just take the old passport with me to prove the continuity?

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

colin2496 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondered if anybody knew wether or not I needed to replace my police cert (which is still valid) as I now have a different passport number from the one on the cert? Or can I just take the old passport with me to prove the continuity?
> 
> ...


Just take the old passport with you -- you're still the same person!

Despite what it says on the ACPO certificate, the US considers it valid for 12 months. However, it must remain valid on your first entry to the US with an immigrant visa. Suppose, for example, that on the date you received your visa at the embassy, your ACPO was already 9 months old. The embassy would then only issue an immigrant visa with a validity of 3 months rather than the usual 6 months to ensure your certificate was valid when you entered.


----------



## colin2496 (Nov 4, 2009)

OK thanks FB it expires on the 03/08 so should be ok then.


----------

